# 81 dasher shifter



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

I have an 81 dasher diesel wagon that only goes into reverse sometimes other time when you push down it doesn't move past first and i have to flintstone it back wondering what could cause this im a complete newbie when it comes to vw's just liked the car


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Good chance it's these... not sure on the fit or quality in this particular set...








VW VOLKSWAGEN FOX / Quantum / Dasher / Audi 4000 SHIFT BUSHING 823-711-593B | eBay


Shift bushing for: VW FOX, DASHER, PASSAT, QUANTUM / AUDI 4000, COUPE, FOX -various years & models. PRICE IS FOR ONE BUSHING .



www.ebay.com





Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

QuantumMechanic said:


> Good chance it's these... not sure on the fit or quality in this particular set...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there anywhere i can find a full set of shifter bushings for this car i assume theres more than one


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

It is VERY possible that the problem is with the bushings that Quantum shared with you. However, it is also possible that it is the shifter stick itself. The ones pictured above are for the linkage that attach to the transmission, but the ball socket at the base of the shifter (vertical rod that your shift knob is attached to) can also go bad.
When I got my first Dasher, back in 1992/93 did not have 1st or Reverse. I went to a junkyard and got a VW Fox 4 speed shifter, and it solved the issue. I never did that lower stuff on that car.
So, I know that doesn't really help you, it just muddies the water.
But wanted you to keep it in mind if the above parts don't solve the issue.
Parts are getting VERY hard to find for these cars.


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

B1-16V said:


> It is VERY possible that the problem is with the bushings that Quantum shared with you. However, it is also possible that it is the shifter stick itself. The ones pictured above are for the linkage that attach to the transmission, but the ball socket at the base of the shifter (vertical rod that your shift knob is attached to) can also go bad.
> When I got my first Dasher, back in 1992/93 did not have 1st or Reverse. I went to a junkyard and got a VW Fox 4 speed shifter, and it solved the issue. I never did that lower stuff on that car.
> So, I know that doesn't really help you, it just muddies the water.
> But wanted you to keep it in mind if the above parts don't solve the issue.
> Parts are getting VERY hard to find for these cars.


Any info helps I've worked on other cars before just not vws and I've noticed parts are a pain to find so any info you have on where to look and what parts will interchange or be easily modified to work is helpful this one is pretty solid for what it is especially coming
from Michigan but it needs some work


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, I definitely agree with b1-16v. And Fox parts are the way to go for the shifter. Much easier to find. Also, get a Bentley manual. It will make things much easier for you. If you find a Fox in the junkyard, grab what you can that will swap over... shifter especially. And the trans if you can. Those are bulletproof in my experience. Can never have enough longitudinal parts. 

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

QuantumMechanic said:


> Yes, I definitely agree with b1-16v. And Fox parts are the way to go for the shifter. Much easier to find. Also, get a Bentley manual. It will make things much easier for you. If you find a Fox in the junkyard, grab what you can that will swap over... shifter especially. And the trans if you can. Those are bulletproof in my experience. Can never have enough longitudinal parts.
> 
> Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


What parts will swap besides the tranny just wondering are there any body brake or suspension parts from other vehicles that will work? Im completely new to these ive mostly worked on chevys and fords


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

You can put Vented front rotors from any 9.4" 4 lug car, so, Golf, GTI (up to, what, 1990?), 4cyl Quantum, Fox, etc. Those vented discs and the matching brake calipers and vented disk pads (thinner than solid front disk pads), are a very worthwhile upgrade. 
Suspension parts, almost nothing is a direct swap. But there are some options there. If you have specific items needed/wanted, just holler, and several of us here can recommend stuff and where to find them.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

And scirocco 16V front brakes fit the mounting ears of Fox uprights.... not sure if the Dasher is the same, but I'd bet Fox uprights fit a Dasher if they don't. 

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

QuantumMechanic said:


> And scirocco 16V front brakes fit the mounting ears of Fox uprights.... not sure if the Dasher is the same, but I'd bet Fox uprights fit a Dasher if they don't.
> 
> Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


I'd say itsa safe bet you were right about the bushing lol heres whats left of it any advice on installing the new one does it just push from the outside or do you need to disassemble anything
in because this one kinda just fell out


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

I believe you need to disassemble the shifter, not all that hard. Just be sure to scribe some lines on the pieces so you put it back together in the same spot. There's a bolt that holds the 2 halves together and a sleeve that the bolt fits through that gets sandwiched between them. I remember that much... then there's the sleeve that has a set screw holding the shift rod in place. That's the one you want to get back in the same place. Hope that helps. Someone else can probably help more. 

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

QuantumMechanic said:


> I believe you need to disassemble the shifter, not all that hard. Just be sure to scribe some lines on the pieces so you put it back together in the same spot. There's a bolt that holds the 2 halves together and a sleeve that the bolt fits through that gets sandwiched between them. I remember that much... then there's the sleeve that has a set screw holding the shift rod in place. That's the one you want to get back in the same place. Hope that helps. Someone else can probably help more.
> 
> Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


 it seems easy enough to do just figured I'dmake sure it was needed i may just get a whole bushing set and do them all at once thanks for the help


----------

